# ways to get rid of the airbag light on dash



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

well i hooked my obd2 scanner up and doesnt show any codes. Is there anything i can do. To get rid of this damn light so i can get threw inspection.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: ways to get rid of the airbag light on dash (audiontz)*

OBD2 scanner only scans engine on a VAG car, and even then it does not see all possible VAG engine codes.
You need to use a VAG Scanner and scan / clear Address 15 to see what is going on with Airbags. Something as simple as an intermittent electrical connection (famous under front seats) will trip Airbag Light and it will never self clear. When the Airbag light is on, you do not have functioning airbags as the system is shut down.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

You need an all in one, easy to use scan tool: V Checker. If you have a laptop you could get a USB scan cable and utilize the demo vagcom to reset your airbag light. You cannot clear a airbag light by resetting the battery, nor do I know of a generic OBD-II scanner that can reset it. We have USB scan cables and the V Checker: Both are available here - click click


----------

